# Game Problemmmm



## Banjara (Jul 7, 2009)

I downloaded this one game and when i play it this message pops up

*Failed To Initialize Direct3D: RESULT_INVALID_COLORDEPTH*

Why is that


----------



## Aastii (Jul 7, 2009)

Banjara said:


> I downloaded this one game and when i play it this message pops up
> 
> *Failed To Initialize Direct3D: RESULT_INVALID_COLORDEPTH*
> 
> Why is that



because you got it off a torrent and aren't going to get any help from us.

http://www.computerforum.com/off-topic-chat/announcements.html

read that, you may be interested in number 9


----------



## Banjara (Jul 10, 2009)

Aastii said:


> because you got it off a torrent and aren't going to get any help from us.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/off-topic-chat/announcements.html
> 
> read that, you may be interested in number 9



You should have said that a bit nicely by the way. If I knew it was illegal I was not gonna post this problem here.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## ganzey (Jul 12, 2009)

hey aastii, have u ever heard of EA downloader? u buy the games online and then download them. not illegal.


----------



## Gooberman (Jul 12, 2009)

same with other sites


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Banjara said:


> I downloaded this one game and when i play it this message pops up
> 
> *Failed To Initialize Direct3D: RESULT_INVALID_COLORDEPTH*
> 
> Why is that



What video card do you have?   It's possible that your card doesn't support that feature and you need to upgrade.  Do you have onboard video?


----------



## Shane (Jul 12, 2009)

Update your graphics drivers,remove the old.

run this and update your Direct x

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## Russian777 (Jul 12, 2009)

Aastii said:


> because you got it off a torrent and aren't going to get any help from us.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/off-topic-chat/announcements.html
> 
> read that, you may be interested in number 9



its nothing to do with him pirating it, its a problem with his video card setting. lol why do you have to be so mean.


----------



## childsy_1985 (Jul 13, 2009)

maybe we should start a pol and squash this, how many people download games? My hand is up, ever head of steam....

Most def sounds like drivers and direct x. Update them and get back to us


----------

